# Sarah Palin's In-Law Arrested



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I liked what I knew of Sarah Palin when she became the VP nominee, and I'm sorry (for her) that there's apparently a bit of white trash in the old Palin gene pool.

EDITED TO ADD: Oh yeah, since I just remembered how much you boyZ liked that Sarah Palin Rifle photo, I'll add it to this post so that you can compare the two in-laws, side-by-side.



> * Todd Palin's half-sister arrested for burglary*
> By Zaz Hollander / McClatchy Newspapers
> Saturday, April 4,
> 
> ...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We all got 'em, unfortunately you cant choose your relatives. I have a few that I would rather not have, even arrested a couple of them.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sure the environmentalists would complain if we ran BOP'S on the O'Bama gene pool.

It would probably kill a lot of trees.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Forget his gene pool, we have wasted enough with his nominees


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Does he have any relatives in the U.S.?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Not legally


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

8MORE said:


> Does he have any relatives in the U.S.?


Only the ones I.C.E. would be interested in.



jettsixx said:


> Not legally


DAMN!!!

Miles away with the same exact thought at the same exact moment.

Scary...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Sarah Palin had about as much choice who her daughter was with as my parents had about my ex-wife!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This relative is so far removed (half-sister in law), it's just something else that shouldn't be of national concern.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sarah to Todd when they were dating.

So Todd, we really should fix my sister Diana up with your friend Chip.
You have a sister?
Yeah, well half-sister.
Is she cute?
She is soooo funny..... A laugh a minute.
Is she cute?
WHAT a personality... Sweet as pecan pie.
I asked is she cute???
OH, and she loves the outdoors, just like me. Hunting, fishing, racing sleds.
IS SHE CUTE I ASKED!!
Uh.....Well...... You know that moose I have mounted in the den?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> IS SHE CUTE I ASKED!!
> Uh.....Well...... You know that moose I have mounted in the den?


 Sarah said after that, "But she is a NYMPHO!"

Response, "OH! OK then! Lets do it."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Sarah said after that, "But she is a NYMPHO!"
> Response, "OH! OK then! Lets do it."


God am I worried about you Fra.....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> God am I worried about you Fra.....


 LMAO Koz! That was finishing the conversation you started between Sarah and Todd!!#-o


----------

